# [B]E-Mail designen Aber wie[/B]



## DaniSahni (4. April 2005)

Hallo ihr Lieben,

ich würde sogern meine eigene email (zwecks Bewerbungen) designen? Kann mir jemand bitte sagen, wie das funktioniert? Es soll kein Anhang sein, sondern sich direkt nach meinen Vorstellungen im email- Programm des Empfängers öffnen.

Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe


----------



## Dennis Wronka (4. April 2005)

Ich wuerde meine Mail nicht als HTML schicken, denn dies wird gern durch Firmenadmins deaktiviert um Sicherheitsrisiken vorzubeugen.
Du solltest einfach ein gutes Bewerbungsschreiben und einen ordentlichen Lebenslauf dranpacken. Ich denke damit kommst Du weiter als mit einer lustigen, bunten eMail die die Haelfte der Personalfutzis nicht lesen kann weil HTML-Mails deaktiviert sind.


----------



## DaniSahni (4. April 2005)

Vielen Dank für Deine schnelle Antwort! Ich werde das berücksichtigen!


----------



## Dennis Wronka (4. April 2005)

Nichts zu danken.

Wie gesagt, ich faende es sinnvoller die Mail als Text statt als HTML zu schicken.
Ein nicht zu knappes, aber nicht zu langes Anschreiben als eMail und eine gute Bewerbung und einen ordentlichen Lebenslauf als Anhang.
Bei den Anhaengen kannst Du theoretisch Word-Dokumente nehmen, die sind jedoch nicht platformunabhaengig, darum waere hier vielleicht PDF besser.


----------

